# Hey guys i have a problem



## mad_boxer (Mar 22, 2006)

I really want to get into grappling like REALLY want to but in my area (south eastern suburbs of Victoria Australia) there is very limited grappling available and none at prices my parents will agree to pay they usually end up around $100 a month or there abouts. Does anyone know of any cheaper grappling schools I am willing to travel a fair way to get there. I ahve ofte read/heard that som of the best schools are like theleast well known and stuff so yea i went throo my local pges and called every martial arrts centre that hadnt specifies wat MA's they done and i hav done countless internet searches. somebody please help thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 22, 2006)

Any of the schools have wrestling programs?

Judo can is usually pretty cheap, at least around here.

Specifics I can't help with as I am both on the wrong side of the planet and in the wrong hemisphere


----------



## thetruth (Mar 22, 2006)

Extreme Jiu Jitsu on the corner of Waverley Rd and Warrigal Rd.  If I was to learn grappling specifically its the only place to go.  The instructor John Donehue is one of 5 blackbelts under Gene LeBell and has taught at the Inosanto Academy including being a personal coach to Dan Inosanto.  There really is no where else.  I don't and have never trained there so there is no bias in what I say just facts.  All of the other grappling specific schools are on the other side of the city unless you would consider Judo

Cheers
Sam


----------



## mad_boxer (Mar 23, 2006)

ye iv went and checked out exteme jiu jitsu and grappling seen them running theyr MMA clas and also went and watched a shooto tournament there a while ago but ye money permiting that would be my ideal place to train as it looks good as. the problem with there is the money as it is $99 a months which my parents wont pay. All these years nagging me 2 get a hobby an they wont pay for 1 lol
an as for judo i would happily do if there was a no gi judo place to train but im not keen on the gi at all anywhere i did grapple would be no gi or not at all. i am a huge fan of MMA and am basically learning it for that not to mention people dont generally wear gi's in the street


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't always get everything perfect, Judo has a lot of cross-over.

If you are familliar with MMA I'd assume you know of Yoshida?  Or that Gracie JJ was based off of modified Judo?

It's a great sport, and will get you some good experience, even with the gi.


----------

